

Platform limitations hurt .NET - kryptiskt
http://haacked.com/archive/2013/06/24/platform-limitations-harm-net.aspx

======
joshuaellinger
I like the Scott Gu quote.

Basically, he appears to the reason that Azure is making giant improvements
while the rest of Microsoft stagnates. (Obviously, his team deserves credit as
well but he is making it possible for them to be great).

